# Richmond, VA location



## psustruct (Feb 10, 2022)

Where is the exam location for Richmond, VA?


----------



## steel (Feb 10, 2022)

You'll probably figure that out when you register. Or at least when they give you the exam authorization.


----------



## psustruct (Feb 10, 2022)

steelnole15 said:


> You'll probably figure that out when you register. Or at least when they give you the exam authorization.


They do not let you until the AUTH form is mailed. But want to book a hotel NOW in case there is an event in the area that creates problems.


----------



## steel (Feb 10, 2022)

psustruct said:


> They do not let you until the AUTH form is mailed. But want to book a hotel NOW in case there is an event in the area that creates problems.


I would say just find somewhere central. Richmond is really only 10 miles wide by 10 miles long, so anywhere you get a hotel room should give you an easy enough drive to the exam site. And then once you find out the location 14 days prior to the exam, you can either switch hotels or keep the one you've already booked. 

But also, if you know they won't tell you the location until 14 days before, why are you asking us here if we know the location? lol


----------



## psustruct (Feb 10, 2022)

NCEES historically uses the same locations...... That is why I am asking. If it changes, fine, I will try to lodge somewhere closer. Like maybe a hotel right next to the testing facility.....


----------



## steel (Feb 10, 2022)

But literally nobody on this website right now knows the location.


----------



## psustruct (Feb 10, 2022)

HISTORICALLY! OMG!


----------



## zavid58 (Feb 11, 2022)

I was just looking for this myself wanting to go ahead and book a hotel. Not sure if its set or subject to change but on the NCEES website I was able to click the "Richmond Area" under location and it provided a list of locations:

Richmond Area
Greater Richmond Convention Center
403 N. Third Street
Richmond, Virginia 23219
United States

I do think this is where they have tested in the past so I expect them to do so again. Hope this helps!


----------



## steel (Feb 11, 2022)

psustruct said:


> HISTORICALLY! OMG!


Wow, someone is a little bent out of shape over something so simple lmao


----------



## psustruct (Feb 11, 2022)

True, it is a simple question. Did not seem too difficult to understand.


----------



## SB_VA (Feb 11, 2022)

It was at the Greater Richmond Convention Center (403 N 3rd Street) in October 2019 for Civil and a bunch of other PE


----------



## psustruct (Feb 11, 2022)

Thank you. There is a parking garage and hotel that is all connected to the Convention center. I will make my reservation there, and hope it will be the same place.


----------



## SB_VA (Feb 11, 2022)

SB_VA said:


> It was at the Greater Richmond Convention Center (403 N 3rd Street) in October 2019 for Civil and a bunch of other
> 
> 
> psustruct said:
> ...


----------



## SB_VA (Feb 11, 2022)

psustruct said:


> Thank you. There is a parking garage and hotel that is all connected to the Convention center. I will make my reservation there, and hope it will be the same place.


SE may be different. Just make sure the hotel is refundable


----------



## psustruct (Feb 11, 2022)

Thanks. i always do that when "pre-lodging".


----------



## steel (Feb 11, 2022)

psustruct said:


> True, it is a simple question. Did not seem too difficult to understand. I guess some people have a hard time interpreting the content.


Okay, here's the thing: you don't have to go off insulting people. 

You know what that proves to me? It proves that understanding simple things isn't my problem, it's yours. 

Now buzz the hell off, jerk.


----------



## MambaMentality24 (Feb 15, 2022)

Regional Exam Locations:


Site Browser · MyNCEES Account


----------



## steel (Feb 16, 2022)

MambaMentality24 said:


> Regional Exam Locations:
> 
> 
> Site Browser · MyNCEES Account


That's a good resource! I didn't know they published this info. Was it always available, even when the exam was offered in every state?


----------



## MambaMentality24 (Feb 16, 2022)

steelnole15 said:


> That's a good resource! I didn't know they published this info. Was it always available, even when the exam was offered in every state?


I think this is the first time they showed it this way. Back then you would have to check each state on the NCEES website to see the exact location of the testing sites.


----------

